# Only 130 Irish people went bankrupt in the UK last year?



## Brendan Burgess (27 May 2013)

http://www.rte.ie/news/2013/0527/452864-uk-bankruptcy/

In response to a question from Michael McGrath

This seems very low. I wonder if the basis for the data is wrong.

If I was going to the UK, I would get rid of all my Irish assets first, so that I would not be giving any Irish addresses during my application. 

Brendan


----------



## Cantalia (27 May 2013)

On those figures every one of them would have to have been Steve thatchers client given the weekly numbers he posts from time to time.


----------



## Gerry Canning (27 May 2013)

Cantalia said:


> On those figures every one of them would have to have been Steve thatchers client given the weekly numbers he posts from time to time.


 Either that or it,s only us Donegal People doing it !!!
Methinks it is only those giving an ROI address.


----------



## Steve Thatcher (27 May 2013)

Brendan Burgess said:


> http://www.rte.ie/news/2013/0527/452864-uk-bankruptcy/
> 
> This seems very low. I wonder if the basis for the data is wrong.
> 
> ...



It is so wrong.

I must have done nearly have of those. I did four last week and will do three this week alone as well

Steve Thatcher
www.helpwithdebtuk.com


----------



## Steve Thatcher (27 May 2013)

salmon9077 said:


> Either that or it,s only us Donegal People doing it !!!
> Methinks it is only those giving an ROI address.



I suspect it may have to do with whether the person uses 'Ireland' or 'Eire' in their address on the petition. I never out these in

Steve Thatcher
www.helpwithdebtuk.com


----------



## Brendan Burgess (27 May 2013)

Hi Steve 

I don't understand what the 130 is supposed to be? 

If I sell my home in Ireland and have moved by COMI to the UK, do I have to mention Ireland at all?  

Or is this the location of the creditors? But surely long-term UK residents going  bankrupt may well list creditors in Ireland?

Brendan


----------



## Negotiator (27 May 2013)

Although I personally think the figure is probably a bit higher than 130, I don't think it's much higher. Although there is a lot of talk among Irish debtors about going bankrupt etc, when it gets down to doing it most people are very reluctant and apprehensive about following through.

Going bankrupt makes a lot of sense when it comes to just looking at the cold numbers but there are so many other factors that act as a barrier for most people. Things like spouse, kids, job, dependent parent in Ireland etc not to mention the difficulties of finding work in a new country and the hassle of moving twice etc etc.

It really is quite a big decision to make and one that is not made lightly. It should've been reformed to 1 year in Ireland so we don't have to torture distressed borrowers into making these decisions in the first place, madness!!


----------



## Luternau (27 May 2013)

Brendan

Its worth mentioning, that a former Irish resident going bankrupt in the UK could have no Irish creditors or a mixture of creditors from many countries. Quite possible with a developer of overseas property for example.


----------



## Steve Thatcher (28 May 2013)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> I don't understand what the 130 is supposed to be?
> 
> ...



Your petition for bankruptcy requires you to state the addresses that you have lived in, in the last six years, so this would include an Irish address. I am not sure how they filter all bankruptcies to come up with the number of irish, si that is why I suggested the 'ireland' search. If people for instance just put an address and end it Dublin or Carlow etc, then it wouldn't turn up in and 'Ireland' search

Steve Thatcher
www.helpwithdebtuk.com


----------

